

Hands On: A week with Xobni - wumi
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/05/12/hands-on-a-week-with-xobni/

======
tx
Which PR agency has Xobni hired? I like what they do, and I like what their PR
firm does even better: Xobni is everywhere!

~~~
brezina
This had nothing to do with our PR firm, just a happy user and a follow-up
from a blogger that wrote about us months ago.

However, this:
[http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=4840840&affil...](http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=4840840&affil=kgo)
is the result of a PR firm. We just hired our first PR firm 3 weeks ago. We
use SutherlandGold PR

~~~
DenisM
Very impressive.

